# Bennett Farms first shoot is June 12



## Brian from GA (May 26, 2010)

Bennett Farms Archery club in Harris County, GA near Shiloh is having its first shoot Saturday, June 12th. We will be having classes similar to RAC and RBO execpt that we will have a separate seniors class. 

We will also have an  afternoon shoot on Saturday June 19th at 4PM. This shoot will be a field/3D type shoot. We will shoot 15 known distance 3D targets, two arrows per targets for thirty total shots. Adults will basically shoot from 15 to 60 yards. We will set a kids and novice stake. Our mini version of the Redding Trail Shoot. 

This is an incredible piece of property with everything you need for an archery range. Come on out and see for yourself. 

http://www.archerynewsnow.com/BennettFarm.html

I will be updating the web page soon.


----------



## dhardegree (May 26, 2010)

are the scoring rings in play for the known shoot or will there be some other scoring system?


----------



## Brian from GA (May 26, 2010)

For this shoot it will be the same as ASA scoring. Redding uses orange dots the same size as the corresponding NFAA face for that distance. But even our 30 yard shot has a 4" 10 ring. So everyone should (SHOULD is a HUGE word) clean this course. Shooting field is the best practice for 3D. This should really let you know if your marks are correct and how your form is on less than perfect footing. 

I will promise anyone this.... if you will try the known distance field type shooting you WILL be a better 3D shooter.


----------



## killitgrillit (May 26, 2010)

RBO will be there, looking forward to it.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (May 26, 2010)

ill be there i got a score to settle with G WYNN and GRAND PEEPAW AKA JERRY PRESLY .it will be hammer time


----------



## passthru24 (May 26, 2010)

Ok rednek don't let G get 2 up on you,,,,lol,,,


----------



## hound dog (May 26, 2010)

Man I hope yall don't let them RBO guys in.


----------



## passthru24 (May 26, 2010)

I have to work at the Dept. but I'm trying to take that day off,,Don't want to miss the first shoot.


----------



## passthru24 (May 26, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Man I hope yall don't let them RBO guys in.


What,,,,RBO got a personal invite and so did SOME of the RAC crew,,, but not you,,,


----------



## badcompany (May 26, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> I will promise anyone this.... if you will try the known distance field type shooting you WILL be a better 3D shooter.



Well heck, that settles it then. Always wanted to be a better 3D shooter and now I know how. Looking forward to the learning experiance.


----------



## dhardegree (May 26, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> For this shoot it will be the same as ASA scoring. Redding uses orange dots the same size as the corresponding NFAA face for that distance. But even our 30 yard shot has a 4" 10 ring. So everyone should (SHOULD is a HUGE word) clean this course. Shooting field is the best practice for 3D. This should really let you know if your marks are correct and how your form is on less than perfect footing.
> 
> I will promise anyone this.... if you will try the known distance field type shooting you WILL be a better 3D shooter.



Sounds like school will be in session.  The question is.... Who will be licking the windows on the way?


----------



## killitgrillit (May 27, 2010)

dhardegree said:


> Sounds like school will be in session.  The question is.... Who will be licking the windows on the way?



Pound puppy is a boot licker


----------



## Brian from GA (May 27, 2010)

The twenty target 3D range is basically ready, except for targets (coming soon). Me and Blake installed Blake's "Precision" bridge over the creek yesterday.... Key word GENTLE!!

The shoot has one target right at the sign up table (so everyone can heckle you as you get started) and then a short loop across a beautiful ridge, cross Blake Bridge and then three or four through a little pine thicket and then the last 8 to 10 will be in a georgeous hardwood ridge/bottom. Same bottom my 20 year old killed his first deer with a bow in (see pic) when he was 17. You'll end back at the table. Very short walk which is perfect for these hot days. 

I have cut about 10 to 12 of the known distance lanes. These are a touch harder. 60 yard lanes don't come easy. Several of us are going up today to fling a few at the known (they don't know it yet but they are actually coming up to help me finish a lane or three). 

I'll try to post a few pics. This place is 100 acres and we have not touched more than about 15 acres so far. Endless possibilities.


----------



## Brian from GA (May 27, 2010)

forgot the pic of Spencer


----------



## rednekbowhunter (May 27, 2010)

geee why was i not invited


----------



## BlakeB (May 27, 2010)

I hope to see about 60  to 70 shooters on the 12th, I didnt think I was going to make it because of my daughters B-Day party but I think we are putting it off until the next weekend because some of her friends will be back from vacation. Brian and I are putting the effort into this club to try and make it one of the best clubs around. So we are hoping for some good participation. Even  E called me last nite and he possibly might make an appearance if he can wash that yellow streak off his back. All we need now is a commitment from Young Gunna ( if he ain't too busy with TT) and we will be full circle. So all you smack talkers let me hear ya talk the talk if you can walk the walk, or stumble or roll or whatever it takes.


----------



## beastridge (May 27, 2010)

I'll be there.... hey Blake you think we can get that guy with the pigs to come? Maybe we can build a pen for them and start making some Bacon? I mean it is called Bennett farm, right?


----------



## beastridge (May 27, 2010)

As for smack talkin... I'll let my bow do that!


----------



## Brian from GA (May 28, 2010)

Blake,

David is going to "fix" your bridge... He was nervous


----------



## Brian from GA (May 28, 2010)

rednekbowhunter said:


> geee why was i not invited



Did you ever get your key? I don't think I gave you yours. I did talk to Beast and I thought ya'll shared the same brain so I thought I did invite you. Gotta talk to your boy!!


----------



## BlackArcher (May 28, 2010)

2010 Beatdown Circle
Spanker Town, BA 11410

Date:______________

Mr. Burger, 
         We are elated to inform you that your invitation was accepted and is approved.

Sincerely,

Da Conglomerate
We be equal opportunity Spankers...!  We don't discriminate! 

Spankin Semis!... It's a Habit!  Spanka


----------



## Brian from GA (May 28, 2010)

E,

Blake won't be able to enjoy his lunch now!!


----------



## young gunna (May 28, 2010)

(Wakes up) Just got off a red eye from paris tx. I had a client at the burger king there! Me and TT may fall thru. She wants to see if blake will still be looking mean. lol


----------



## young gunna (May 28, 2010)

Did shane wonder off again? Check the nearest Wal Mart!


----------



## Brian from GA (May 28, 2010)

Shane will be one of those dudes pushing the shopping cart up the road when he gets old!! It'll be full of stuff from the gas station.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (May 28, 2010)

i like them guys that beat up on blake,he needs it


----------



## rednekbowhunter (May 28, 2010)

as for my pro shopper SHEZALE,i will take it up with him on the invite yesterday.


----------



## Brian from GA (May 28, 2010)

We're beating Shizzle down here but he has been busy with logos for the club.... anything from skull and cross bone type stuff to Exotic deer and then a Bone Collector look alike. I picked one with out a lot of color to put on the score cards (don't want to waste a lot of color ink) but I will let the "Fellas" choose which logo they like best. 

Here is the one on the score card.


----------



## BlakeB (May 28, 2010)

young gunna said:


> (Wakes up) Just got off a red eye from paris tx. I had a client at the burger king there! Me and TT may fall thru. She wants to see if blake will still be looking mean. lol



looking mean cause I had to deal with you and the undercover brother and also the mad shopper.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (May 28, 2010)

cool logo,


----------



## killitgrillit (May 28, 2010)

Logo looks good Brian, RBO can't wait, if there is anything ya'll need let us know..


----------



## BlackArcher (May 28, 2010)

Logo: Niiicceee!


----------



## rednekbowhunter (May 28, 2010)

please no pink arrowheads for me ,blake will like that


----------



## BlakeB (May 28, 2010)

Ronny we will have yours with spellcheck


----------



## BlakeB (May 28, 2010)

BlackArcher said:


> 2010 Beatdown Circle
> Spanker Town, BA 11410
> 
> Date:______________
> ...



With all of those $4 words you gunna have to show up. Bring some shadows.


----------



## BlakeB (May 28, 2010)

I see yall lurking, go ahead you can speak


----------



## BlakeB (May 28, 2010)

Oh, and by the way E, all we will have to do is put a couple of animals side by side and your bound to shoot the wrong one. Learned that in FITA didnt ya.


----------



## BlakeB (May 28, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Logo looks good Brian, RBO can't wait, if there is anything ya'll need let us know..



Bring a 100 people.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (May 28, 2010)

CAN WE GET A REFEREE AND SPELL CHECK


----------



## BlackArcher (May 28, 2010)

*You Holding?*



BlakeB said:


> With all of those $4 words you gunna have to show up. Bring some shadows.



Don't worry I got a GPS (Get Paid System). It will point me to my lil $4.00.


----------



## beastridge (May 29, 2010)

young gunna said:


> Did shane wonder off again? Check the nearest Wal Mart!


Gunna, I would respond to this.... but I'm busy shopping!


----------



## dhardegree (May 29, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Blake,
> 
> David is going to "fix" your bridge... He was nervous



nervous because of the cracking noise!!!  It will be sturdier by the time of the first shoot.  I couldn't believe Blake would put something like that up and call it a bridge.


----------



## BlakeB (May 29, 2010)

It did have a weight limit on it. I had to move your bridge out of the way to put that one up.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 1, 2010)

So is this a one lane bridge? Kinda like the old "long bridge".


----------



## dhardegree (Jun 1, 2010)

don't know yet.  It'll probably be as wide as the current one in place.  You should take a pic of the one their now.  Put that picture next to the one of the sweet ride we saw at Ingles today.


----------



## BlakeB (Jun 2, 2010)

ttt


----------



## hound dog (Jun 2, 2010)

Bump


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 2, 2010)

I gotta work that weekend but I will be there supporting yall and representing with RBO


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lets all go out Jun12 and support some really great guys(you to Blake ) and support their new club.I know some of these guys and they really have helped 3-D Archery,and have also supported RBO as well, so lets all go out Jun 12 and make a really big showing for their first shoot.


----------



## BlakeB (Jun 5, 2010)

bump


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 6, 2010)

Since I didn't make it to Kentucky I will run up to the club here in the next few minutes and start some final clean up. The DR Trimmer needs to go for a walk. Looking forward to seeing you fellas and ladies next weekend.


----------



## Big John (Jun 6, 2010)

Not going to make this one.. Shoot it up boys...


----------



## Cyberone (Jun 7, 2010)

Yall come to Southern Shooters on the 19th and shoot for a warm up for the shoot at Brian and Blake's place.  We will be shooting a FITA and 3-D combo shoot.


----------



## Cyberone (Jun 7, 2010)

Yall come to Southern Shooters on the 19th and shoot for a warm up for the shoot at Brian and Blake's place.  We will be shooting from 9am til 2pm.  The format will be a FITA and 3-D combo shoot.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 7, 2010)

You been drinking again Mike? Stu, stu, stutter


----------



## beastridge (Jun 7, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> You been drinking again Mike? Stu, stu, stutter


I didn't know he ever stopped!


----------



## matt varnes (Jun 7, 2010)

can anyone attend? this is close to columbus rite?


----------



## hound dog (Jun 7, 2010)

matt varnes said:


> can anyone attend? this is close to columbus rite?



Yes all is welcome as long as you can put up with Brian and Blake.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 7, 2010)

matt varnes said:


> can anyone attend? this is close to columbus rite?



Yes bring your family, friends and anyone else that wants to have a great time shooting bows, or watch people shooting.
All are welcome.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 7, 2010)

matt varnes said:


> can anyone attend? this is close to columbus rite?



Matt 

If you show up I'll have to listen to Ronnie and Shane tell me how that "Matt is the greatest archer ever!" all weekend!!

Just kidding of course. Yes we are just north of Columbus. Bring Margie and Jerry with you. Our truck has made that trip to Folkston several times. Love shooting down there. 

Seriously congrats on the win again this weekend and come on up. Jerry and Margie mentioned that I should write an article on you for my web page. Come on and I'll do it while you are here. 

Brian


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 8, 2010)

Over half the course is set.... Some very short, some very medium. No less than a 106 on this side, 11-20 that is and that is including an 8 on 20 since I know you are going for the 14. 

We will set 1-10 this afternoon and finish up any nitpicking stuff. 

David Hardegree went out and cut the parking areas and bale areas and it looks better than my yard... which isn't saying much by the way.


----------



## matt varnes (Jun 8, 2010)

would like to but looks like we have a qualifier goin on sat


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

VERY FUNNY BRIAN,VERY FUNNY.but the boy is on fire


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you have a cold Ronnie? You sound kind of stuffed up. Are you breathing well through your nose!! Back Tension baby!!


----------



## beastridge (Jun 8, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Do you have a cold Ronnie? You sound kind of stuffed up. Are you breathing well through your nose!! Back Tension baby!!


Maybe he should consider shooting fingers  that would save him a heap of money


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 8, 2010)

WoW! its getting thick in here


----------



## young gunna (Jun 9, 2010)

I will bring a case of Gold Bond with me....................


----------



## dhardegree (Jun 9, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Matt
> 
> If you show up I'll have to listen to Ronnie and Shane tell me how that "Matt is the greatest archer ever!" all weekend!!
> 
> Brian



Give credit where it's due!

We could have an autograph session!  Charge a few bucks and make some money for the club.


----------



## badcompany (Jun 9, 2010)

what time can we start shooting


----------



## BlakeB (Jun 9, 2010)

We should be there by 7 so 7:30 or 8 probably.


----------



## BlakeB (Jun 9, 2010)

young gunna said:


> I will bring a case of Gold Bond with me....................



Everybody has to be a comedian.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> We should be there by 7 so 7:30 or 8 probably.



thatll work for me get off work sat am get to shooting and get back home and go to bed so I can get some sleep for work sat night


----------



## BlakeB (Jun 9, 2010)

Finished setting the animals today and it should be a good one, not real long but they are going to make you think a little bit. I hope we will have a good turn out from our surrounding clubs. We have some awesome ideas that we are going to put in play for next year that we hope will put us and the area clubs at the top of the list in GA.


----------



## BlakeB (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> thatll work for me get off work sat am get to shooting and get back home and go to bed so I can get some sleep for work sat night



Glad to see you have your priorities straight.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 9, 2010)

young gunna said:


> I will bring a case of Gold Bond with me....................



Bring some of the New and Improved Tick Free Gold Bond. Keeps you tick free while soothing your chafing. Blake was fighting those ticks and rattle snakes in the black berry bushes today..... loves that sweet tooth.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> thatll work for me get off work sat am get to shooting and get back home and go to bed so I can get some sleep for work sat night



If you are in Concord in Pike County you are very close to this club. Once you turn left from 109 in Woodberry onto 27 South or GA 85 ALT South and go by Cedar Rock Archery Shop it is 13 miles to Trammel Mill Rd. Turn Rt on Trammel Mill and I think it is 2.1 miles to Mann Rd. Turn left on Mann and the shoot is on the left about a mile down.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> Glad to see you have your priorities straight.


Well of coarse!!



Brian from GA said:


> If you are in Concord in Pike County you are very close to this club. Once you turn left from 109 in Woodberry onto 27 South or GA 85 ALT South and go by Cedar Rock Archery Shop it is 13 miles to Trammel Mill Rd. Turn Rt on Trammel Mill and I think it is 2.1 miles to Mann Rd. Turn left on Mann and the shoot is on the left about a mile down.



I like close!
Yep gonna meet the rest of the RBO boys down there in the am


----------



## backyard archer (Jun 9, 2010)

hey blake sorry will have to miss this one and i was really wanting to come over and shoot wiht you guys but bessies feet are real sore after that long wagon ride from south dakota  and ive got to work on a new pig pen they are starting to fly out of the old one  besides i have to work fri night  maybe i can come visit for the next one but i will for sure get over there befor long  hope you have a good shoot and good luck


----------



## BlakeB (Jun 10, 2010)

tend to the critters


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 10, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> tend to the critters



I'am bringing all my critters with me Passthru24 is my donkey.


----------



## beastridge (Jun 11, 2010)

Gonna be a great shoot, looking forward to seeing a big crowd tomorrow.


----------



## beastridge (Jun 11, 2010)

Maybe I can talk Cookieman into letting us raffle off his "Vintage" bino's and range finder.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

but i need them too help me shoot,and yes my nose is still sore


----------



## beastridge (Jun 11, 2010)

rednekbowhunter said:


> ... yes my nose is still sore


Yeah, Blake said you were gonna be giving a class on how to shoot back tension!


----------



## rank bull (Jun 11, 2010)

see every one tomorrow i am bringin my little sister she has been wanting to come shoot with me and my mom finaly said she could


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 11, 2010)

7 more hrs of work and its time to fling some arrows


----------



## dhardegree (Jun 12, 2010)

Be sure to bring your deet!  Or ticks will be climbing up your feet.  Or Corey instead of Goldbond you might what to try some seven dust!


----------



## rank bull (Jun 12, 2010)

had a great time today realy good shoot my sister had a blast


----------



## rank bull (Jun 14, 2010)

when is the next shoot


----------



## deerassassin22 (Jul 4, 2010)

Any more shoots after the 12th got a buddy that's looking to go for his first shoot.


----------



## BlakeB (Jul 4, 2010)

Brian and I have not sat down and came up with a date yet, but the Sunday after the Classic might be the one.We will have to look at the local schedules and make sure. The shoot is probably going to be a bowhunter shoot, which means hunting setup. We also are giving away a bow with only 50 chances being sold. Anyone interested in this can pm me for info.


----------

